# Need help with kitchen corner cabinet assembly



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

I am building my first set of kitchen cabinets and for the life of me I can not remember how the corner cabinet (the part you cant see) under an "L" shaped counter (up against 2 walls) are constructed. Is it a dummy carcase under the counter or is it a cabinet with a blind side? Can you do it either way?

If you have plans or photos it sure would be helpful.

Many thanks

Tim


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

several different ways to do this.

1. build 2 boxes that meet at the kitchen side corner. The space in the corner is dead space. Sometimes used when plumbing is in there.
2. build a 'Blind corner' cabinet. Again, 2 boxes. One is longer than the other and goes all (or most) of the way into the corner.
3. build a 33" corner cabinet. the dimensions are 33 inches along each wall. this allows for a decent size opening in the front.

the 33" corner cabinet is common when you are building "Euro" cabinets with no face frame. The first 2 are more suited to face frame cabinetry, although you can build Euro cabinets like them.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

If you would like to keep that space accessible and make the most use of it, a blind corner is the last choice in my opinion. That corner can be handled in several practical formats. If you are not using post-formed countertops from off the shelf, you can set this cabinet at a 45 degree angle to the adjoining cabinets and stuff it full of 33" deep drawers or install "D" shaped lazy susan shelves. In the 90 degree corner format you can still fill it with 30" drawers with custom faces (www.ccfdrawers.com) or pie cut lazy susan shelves.

I have even installed the off the shelf countertop material on corner cabinets set at a 45 but I am warning you, that is not a job for the faint hearted. It doesn't take much of a mistake to ruin a bunch of material. When successfully carried out, it is actually a nice look because one of the things you are forced to do is create an elevated corner piece that is flush with the top of the backsplash to fill the corner.

Ed


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

*How I did it...*

which was my first time, also...


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I would extend one of the front top cleats all the way to the back side or maybe half lap them and run them both long.


----------

